# JDRF Type 1 Discovery Day, Dorset 8th June 2013



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

Come along to the Type 1 Discovery Day at the Merryfield Theatre at The Hub, Verwood, Dorset and find out more about the latest in type 1 diabetes research

Chat to JDRF staff, meet other families affected by type 1 and listen to great family friendly speakers.

We will have speakers from Medical Detection Dogs who'll be telling us how their clever canine companions help them manage their type 1 on a day to day basis. Other speakers will be confirmed shortly so do check back for more information.

For youngsters who may not want to listen to talks, Mr Colours will be on hand to provide a Magic Workshop next-door. Children do remain the responsibility of the parents on this occasion. 

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/type-1-discovery-day-dorset


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2013)

I want to see "The Magic Show "   .     Only joking sounds very good


----------

